# Here's somebodys project...



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

I saw this at work and couldn't believe it. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yHl24QynOM[/ame]


----------



## RetiredLE (Aug 8, 2012)

Can anyone spell RECKLESS? The guy may have some mechanical knowledge but not a whole lot of common sense. Lets hope his antics didn't occur on a public roadway.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Boy got to much time on his hands. :dazed:


----------

